# Ubuntu/Kubuntu 9.10



## Easo (Oct 29, 2009)

So, timer on both pages changed from 1 day to Coming Soon.
Who is waiting them? And what do you expect from them? Will they be able to compete against Win 7? (Yes, its provacotoric (sp?) question).


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 29, 2009)

At least they have room to push back a launch. Won't have a heap of updates right after installing.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Oct 29, 2009)

Well I dare say the KDE based kubuntu has everything and more to compete with W7 when it comes to aesthetics at least...


----------



## Easo (Oct 29, 2009)

Downloading Kubuntu now...


----------



## Homeless (Oct 29, 2009)

Just tried dual booting kubuntu with windows 7.  Grub menu errors when trying to load kubuntu but windows 7 works :\


----------



## FatForester (Oct 29, 2009)

You can grab the official release here:
http://noncdn.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/

I'm at work so I can't try it, but it's better than downloading 9.04 / 9.10 RC.


----------



## Homeless (Oct 29, 2009)

I figured out a solution to the "no such device" dual boot problem

http://www.homeless.elementfx.com/blog/2009/10/29/fix-ubuntu-9-10-dual-boot-no-such-device-error/


----------



## Easo (Oct 29, 2009)

Well, i got Kubuntu x64 installed... I hate it QQ 
Of course, again restricted packages, Firefox installer included didnt work (says packages are installed, lolwut?), and i just cant get to enable all those uber 3d-desktop effects, there simply is no such options. You have to downlaod even such simple things as .mp3 decoder for amarok - fail imho. Amarok was unable to handle my 14 k songs, it hanged two times in a row. Sound sounds like from garbage can, when listening. Ehh.
Well, it boots up fast, REALY FAST.
I will configure it few days, maybe i wil get out something, should have used simpky Ubuntu


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 30, 2009)

i may update but i dont want to restart since im running a server with people using it. anyway, ive never had a problem with any ubuntu stuff so im sure the new update will be leet.


----------



## mab1376 (Oct 30, 2009)

It now fully support PAE which is awesome, im running 32bit Ubuntu with 6GB of RAM fully initialized. Also my X-Fi was detected and working by default, tricked me though since I have an ATI card the HDMI audio device conflicted with it so both devices were muted.

Works great !


----------



## BobBarr (Oct 31, 2009)

9.10 loves netbooks


----------



## oliverrichard47 (Oct 31, 2009)

is anyone else getting incredibly slow download speeds from the repositories whilst trying to upgrade, it's unbearably slow here, i've had to cancel twice :S


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 31, 2009)

oliverrichard47 said:


> is anyone else getting incredibly slow download speeds from the repositories whilst trying to upgrade, it's unbearably slow here, i've had to cancel twice :S



yup. i was at 50K for about an hour and a half and then it cut out on me


----------



## oliverrichard47 (Nov 1, 2009)

to be honest, i'm not fussed about waiting a few weeks to update anyhow, I suppose I don't get as excited as other people because the system I'm running has so many random packages installed I don't even know if you can call it ubuntu anymore.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 1, 2009)

oliverrichard47 said:


> to be honest, i'm not fussed about waiting a few weeks to update anyhow, I suppose I don't get as excited as other people because the system I'm running has so many random packages installed I don't even know if you can call it ubuntu anymore.



 yea i guess im falling for all the hype and need to update now even tho it means a restart  i doubt this update is going to improve my servers overall performance.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 1, 2009)

nice changes in icons and such using gnome. im not noticing any performance differences.


----------



## Easo (Nov 1, 2009)

After few days with Ubuntu, i am happy, its fast, it works, it got normal translation to Latvian, will use it for web browsing...


----------



## mab1376 (Nov 1, 2009)

I think it runs beautifully, I can't wait for them to implement Gnome 3.0 in a later release.


----------



## lemode (Nov 1, 2009)

I just set up a Ubuntu server at a non profit side job I have. I had a lot of fun playing with that. First time I’ve messed with a Linux based OS since SUSE back in 2004 or 2005.


----------

